# Suche 3 leise 120mm Gehäuselüfter!



## D4rk_nVidia (5. Januar 2012)

*Suche 3 leise 120mm Gehäuselüfter!*

Hallo
Ich suche zurzeit neue Gehäuselüfter.
ich habe zurzeit nur die Gehäuselüfter die bei meinem Gehäuse dabei waren. Die sind mir ein bisschen zu laut und ich denke mal mit der Kühlung gehts auch besser.
Meine CPU und GPU Lüfter sind sehr leise im idle Betrieb und auch beim spielen sind die noch recht angenehm. 1x hinten ;2x vorne
Die Lüfter sollen keine LED´s haben da ich 4 rote Kalt Licht Kathoden habe.


Hier mein PC
sysProfile: ID: 158306 - AssassinNr1

Hier wurden die Kaltlichtkathoden nicht nicht eingebaut.
Es gibt einfach viel zu viele Lüfter


----------



## ASD_588 (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Suche 3 leise 120mm Gehäuselüfter!*

be quiet! Shadow Wings SW1 Low-Speed 120mm (T12025-LR-2/BL053) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
währe das etwas für dich?


----------



## D4rk_nVidia (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Suche 3 leise 120mm Gehäuselüfter!*

Ist der denn leise und kühlt gut?
Also der Enermax TB Silence ist sicher leise aber der kühlt denke mal nicht so gut.
Der Preis von den Shadow Wings ist nicht schlecht. 

Danke schonmal


----------



## EnergyCross (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Suche 3 leise 120mm Gehäuselüfter!*

mit BQ kannste nix falsch machen. wie der name schon sagt: "Sei leise" 

habe selber 3 120er drin und würde noch einen vierten 140er für die front nehmen, aber brauche einen geschlossenen rahmen... 
deshalb ist meine wahl auf de Enermax TB Silence gefallen. sollte morgen (hoffendlich) kommen


----------



## snaapsnaap (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Suche 3 leise 120mm Gehäuselüfter!*

Die BQ LS sind absolut leise, damit machste nichts falsch, einfach anschließen und fertig.

Hab jetzt aber eher das Problem das meine entkoppelte Festplatte das lauteste ist und die Lüfter deutlich übertönt!
Sobald ich die HDD abstecke höre ich von meinem PC eigentlich nichts...


----------



## D4rk_nVidia (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Suche 3 leise 120mm Gehäuselüfter!*

Ist die Kühl Leistung von denen nicht schlecht?
Wie sieht es mit den hier aus?

Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO PL-2, 120x120x25mm, 1400rpm, 96m³/h, 20dB(A) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## D3N$0 (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Suche 3 leise 120mm Gehäuselüfter!*

Laut PCGH Heft  01/12 kühlt dern Schadow Wing in der 1.500U/min Variante gut und ist extrem leise.


----------



## jdphotography (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Suche 3 leise 120mm Gehäuselüfter!*



D4rk_nVidia schrieb:


> Wie sieht es mit den hier aus?
> 
> Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO PL-2, 120x120x25mm, 1400rpm, 96m³/h, 20dB(A) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


 
Habe ich hier im Einsatz und bin absolut zufrieden damit. Hören tue ich sie gar nicht (subjektiv) und die Kühlleistung ist ausgezeichnet. Werde mir demnächst noch zwei weitere davon ordern.


----------



## D4rk_nVidia (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Suche 3 leise 120mm Gehäuselüfter!*

Mh..
Und wer würde gewinnen wenn man Shadow Wing vs. BlackSilentPro PL2 macht?
Bei diesem großen Lüfter Round up  war der Noiseblocker auf Platz 1 aber der Shadow Wing wurde ja garnicht getestet

Ausstattung ist mir eig. egal da ich sowieso die nicht mit Schrauben befestigen werde. Ich benutze einfach diese Gummi Teile die schon im Case waren.
Und diese Slit Streams gibt es ja auch noch -.-

Edit:
Mann kann doch jeden Lüfter entweder ans Netzteil anschliessen oder ans Mainboard oder?
Was wäre da besser?
Ich habe meine jetzigen alle am Mainboard da die mit voller Leistung zu laut sind

Edit:2
Sollte ich noch einen PWM Lüfter für meinen CPU Kühler kaufen oder ist der Standart Lüfter schon sehr gut?


----------



## jdphotography (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Suche 3 leise 120mm Gehäuselüfter!*

Ob es einen klaren Gewinner geben würde? Fraglich, denn jeder hat ja auch so seine persönlichen Präferenzen. Der eine legt Wert auf absolute Ruhe, der nächste möchte, da übertaktet werden soll, im zweifelsfall lieber etwas mehr Leistung. Meine Meinung: Du machst weder mit den Silent Wings noch mit den Noiseblocker etwas verkehrt. Da reden wir schon von zwei sehr guten Lüftern, im einen Test liegen die SW vorne, im anderen die Nosieblocker. Ich bin absolut davon überzeugt, dass Du mit beiden zufrieden sein wirst.

Edit 1: Ja, es geht sowohl Netzteil als auch Mainboard. Was besser ist, kann man nur schwer sagen. Bei meinem GB Board kann nur ein Anschluss geregelt werden, was natürlich bescheiden ist. Somit laufen nur zwei Lüfter (dank Y-Kabel) gesteuert, der Rest leider immer auf 100%. Da mich das nervt, kaufe ich mir nächste Woche einfach eine Lüftersteuerung. Vorteil: Die Geschwindigkeiten können frei geregelt werden und ich kann alles so einstellen, wie ich es gerade benötge. Darüber hinaus ist so eine Steuerung noch nichtmal teuer, die Investition lohnt sich mit Sicherheit.

Edit 2: Stört Dich denn der originale Lüfter?


----------



## D4rk_nVidia (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Suche 3 leise 120mm Gehäuselüfter!*

Ich war gerade beim PC Spezialist bei mir in der Stadt.
Die haben da den Be Quiet Silent Wings Pure 120mm.
Ich denke mal das der Noiseblocker da besser ist oder?

Ich frag schonmal ob man die Noiseblocker da bestellen kann.


Ich hab 2 Anschlüsse und 1 Y Kabel  Also ich kann alle 3 an mein Mainboard einstellen.


Edit2:
Noch nicht aber ich warte erstmal auf die neuen Lüfter.


----------



## biohaufen (6. Januar 2012)

Ich kann die Enermax T.B. Silence empfehlen, sie sind günstig, Schaufeln gut Luft, und sind sehr leise!!! (wirklich !! Sehr leise)


----------



## D4rk_nVidia (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Suche 3 leise 120mm Gehäuselüfter!*

Sind die auch mit 100% so leise?


----------



## jdphotography (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Suche 3 leise 120mm Gehäuselüfter!*

Die Pure haben etwas schlechtere Lager, in diesem Vergleich würde ich auf jeden Fall die Noiseblocker empfehlen. Wie gesagt, die SW USC sind dann aber wieder gleichwertig.

Die NB kannst Du wie die SW bei allen bekannten Händlern kaufen, Lieferzeit 2 Tage.


----------



## D4rk_nVidia (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Suche 3 leise 120mm Gehäuselüfter!*

Das kaufen ist kein Problem aber wenn ich die vom PC Spezialist ohne Versandskosten und so bekomme wäre es ja echt nicht schlecht 
Ich will halt Gehäuselüfter die ,die mindestens die gleiche Kühlleistung wie die von meinem Gehäuse haben aber leiser sind.
Zurzeit denke ich das es die Noisblocker Black Silent Pro PL2 werden.
Mal gucken.
Also ich würde die dann wahrscheinlich morgen bestellen oder so.


----------



## jdphotography (6. Januar 2012)

Die Kühlleistung der NB kannst Du auf der Website nachlesen. Die PLPS wären minimal stärker, aber der Unterschied  ist effektiv nicht wirklich spürbar. Sind halt PWM Lüfter...


----------



## biohaufen (6. Januar 2012)

D4rk_nVidia schrieb:
			
		

> Sind die auch mit 100% so leise?



Ja, habe sie bei mir mit 12V laufen, also 800 UPM und sie sind wirklich leise !


----------



## D4rk_nVidia (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Suche 3 leise 120mm Gehäuselüfter!*

Ich weiß noch nicht so recht. Leise sind viele aber die Leistung ist eher bescheiden.
Also bei mir ist es so das ich nur meine Gehäuselüfter höhre .
Der rest wird übertönt. 


Also entweder der Noisblocker geregelt oder der TB Silence mit 100% Geschwindigkeit.
MMMMHHHH


----------



## biohaufen (7. Januar 2012)

Wie gesagt, ich höre sie überhaupt nicht, da finde ich meine Silent Wings PWMs 120mm auf 900 UPM deutlich lauter...


----------



## ile (7. Januar 2012)

jdphotography schrieb:
			
		

> Ob es einen klaren Gewinner geben würde? Fraglich, denn jeder hat ja auch so seine persönlichen Präferenzen. Der eine legt Wert auf absolute Ruhe, der nächste möchte, da übertaktet werden soll, im zweifelsfall lieber etwas mehr Leistung. Meine Meinung: Du machst weder mit den Silent Wings noch mit den Noiseblocker etwas verkehrt. Da reden wir schon von zwei sehr guten Lüftern, im einen Test liegen die SW vorne, im anderen die Nosieblocker. Ich bin absolut davon überzeugt, dass Du mit beiden zufrieden sein wirst.
> 
> Edit 1: Ja, es geht sowohl Netzteil als auch Mainboard. Was besser ist, kann man nur schwer sagen. Bei meinem GB Board kann nur ein Anschluss geregelt werden, was natürlich bescheiden ist. Somit laufen nur zwei Lüfter (dank Y-Kabel) gesteuert, der Rest leider immer auf 100%. Da mich das nervt, kaufe ich mir nächste Woche einfach eine Lüftersteuerung. Vorteil: Die Geschwindigkeiten können frei geregelt werden und ich kann alles so einstellen, wie ich es gerade benötge. Darüber hinaus ist so eine Steuerung noch nichtmal teuer, die Investition lohnt sich mit Sicherheit.
> 
> Edit 2: Stört Dich denn der originale Lüfter?





			
				jdphotography schrieb:
			
		

> Die Pure haben etwas schlechtere Lager, in diesem Vergleich würde ich auf jeden Fall die Noiseblocker empfehlen. Wie gesagt, die SW USC sind dann aber wieder gleichwertig.
> 
> Die NB kannst Du wie die SW bei allen bekannten Händlern kaufen, Lieferzeit 2 Tage.



Du weißt schon, dass die Shadow Wings der Nachfolger der SW Pure sind? Die verwenden soweit ich weiß das gleiche Lager...


----------



## D4rk_nVidia (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Suche 3 leise 120mm Gehäuselüfter!*

Hört man den Noisblocker auf 100%?
Weil mit 100% Geschindigkeit hat der TB Silence 17 dba und eine Kühlleistung von 48°C.
Der Noisblocker ist mit einer Geschindigkeit von 75% auch bei ca. 17dba und hat dabei eine Kühlleistung von 43°C.


----------



## D4rk_nVidia (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Suche 3 leise 120mm Gehäuselüfter!*

Ich habe mir jetzt 2 Noisblocker BlackSilent Pro PL2 beim PC Spezialisten bestellen lassen.
Mittwoch sollte ich die haben.
Ich werde beide vorne einbauen und falls es nicht reicht kauf ich vielleicht einen Enermax TB Silence für hinte.
Bis dahin bleibt der Standart Gehäuselüfter hinten.


----------



## jdphotography (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Suche 3 leise 120mm Gehäuselüfter!*

Gute Wahl!

Ich hoffe mal, dass Dein Board die Lüfter intelligenter steuert als meines. Entweder sie drehen viel zu langsam (welche sich steuern lassen), oder aber Vollgas. Hab mir deswegen heute ne Lüftersteuerung geordert, bekomme ich dann am Montag.


----------



## D4rk_nVidia (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Suche 3 leise 120mm Gehäuselüfter!*

Wenn mein Mainboard es schlecht steuert kauf ich mir auch eine günstige Lüftersteuerung .


----------



## karnak (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Suche 3 leise 120mm Gehäuselüfter!*

was besseres als die silent wings gibts nicht 
hab 6 120mm verbaut , ein lautloser sturm , das einem die ... frieren wenn man sich vor den rechner setzt


----------



## jdphotography (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Suche 3 leise 120mm Gehäuselüfter!*



karnak schrieb:


> was besseres als die silent wings gibts nicht
> hab 6 120mm verbaut , ein lautloser sturm , das einem die ... frieren wenn man sich vor den rechner setzt


 
Ja, die SW sind super Lüfter... Die NB sind aber auch nicht schlechter, transportieren zudem noch ein wenig mehr Luft. Ist wie so häufig im Leben: Viele Wege führen nach Rom


----------



## D4rk_nVidia (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Suche 3 leise 120mm Gehäuselüfter!*

@karnak
SilentWings Pure?


----------



## karnak (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Suche 3 leise 120mm Gehäuselüfter!*

nicht ganz , aber 4 stück in der seite  drücken schon richtig viel luft ins gehäuse


----------



## D4rk_nVidia (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Suche 3 leise 120mm Gehäuselüfter!*

Okay 
Mal hoffen das ich die Mittwoch abholen kann


----------



## Delorian (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Suche 3 leise 120mm Gehäuselüfter!*

Also dein CPU Kühler ist schon einmal geil, keine frage

Als 120mm Variante würde ich Xigmatek Lüfter bevorzugen, da sie sehr leise sind!

Habe in meinem Netzteil nen 140 er Lüfter der Super-leise ist.

Habe 2 x 120 mm Lüfter von Xigmatek in meinem alten Wassergekühlten system gehabt, waren echt super leise.
hatten 1000 Umdrehungen und kühlten Super das Wasser runter.


----------



## D4rk_nVidia (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Suche 3 leise 120mm Gehäuselüfter!*

Welchen Xigmatek meinst du?
Ich hab mich aber ja eigentlich schon entschieden 
Ich gebe mal den Noiseblockern eine Chance xD


----------



## Mr.Blade (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Suche 3 leise 120mm Gehäuselüfter!*

Hallo,

kann dir den Enermax T.B. Silence UCTB12 ans Herz legen. Habe zwei davon, sind wirklich flüsterleise. Gibt's jetzt auch als "Apollish" mit LEDs.

Gruß


----------



## D4rk_nVidia (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Suche 3 leise 120mm Gehäuselüfter!*

Die sind leise aber die Kühlleistung ist nicht so toll.
Vielleicht kauf ich mir ein TB Silence für hinten.


----------



## ile (8. Januar 2012)

Mr.Blade schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> kann dir den Enermax T.B. Silence UCTB12 ans Herz legen. Habe zwei davon, sind wirklich flüsterleise. Gibt's jetzt auch als "Apollish" mit LEDs.
> 
> Gruß



Die SlipStream von Scythe sind besser, ohne teurer zu sein.


----------



## D4rk_nVidia (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Suche 3 leise 120mm Gehäuselüfter!*

Wie sind die Silent Wings Pure 120mm von Be quiet?


----------



## D4rk_nVidia (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Suche 3 leise 120mm Gehäuselüfter!*

Jetzt habe ich die Lüfter von Noisblocker finde aber kein Schraubenzieher


----------



## jdphotography (10. Januar 2012)

Nun, dass ist nun eines der wenigen Themen, bei dem Dir dieses Forum nicht helfen kann


----------



## D4rk_nVidia (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Suche 3 leise 120mm Gehäuselüfter!*

Wie sind denn die SilentWings Pure?
Ich würde den dann hinten montieren und die lauft raussaugen lassen.
Was sagt ihr?
Dann könnte ich direkt morgen 1 kaufen

Edit:
Hab mir jetzt einfach einen dritten Noisblocker bestellt.
Morgen oder übermorgen ist der auch da 

Ich muss nur noch gucken wieso AsRock Xtreme Tuning Utillity alle lüfter steuern kann aber SpeedFan nicht -.-


----------



## D4rk_nVidia (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Suche 3 leise 120mm Gehäuselüfter!*

Gibt es einen besseren CPU LÜFTER als den Serienlüfter von meinem Mugen 3?

Ich höhre nämlich fast nur noch meinen CPU Lüfter und meine Festplatte


----------



## Delorian (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Suche 3 leise 120mm Gehäuselüfter!*

hääää, bei wieviel Umdrehungen läuft der Lüfter denn..???

bei mir dreht er mit höchstens 600 umdrehungen.

mein board regelt den bis auf ungefähr 300 runter, weiß nicht obs an der bodenbelüftung von mir liegt.

denke aber schon.


----------



## jdphotography (12. Januar 2012)

Lass Dir mal von den einschlägigen Tools die Umdrehungen anzeigen und poste sie hier. Wichtig ist, dass der Lüfter bei keiner oder wenig Last ordentlich herunter geregelt wird. Dazu musst Du ihn am richtigen Stecker haben, und im Board den korrekten Modus einstellen. Bei PWM Lüftern sollte es einen entsprechenden Modus geben, sind es keine PWM Lüfter könnte es zum Beispiel Voltage heißen (bei mir am GB Board ist das so).


----------



## D4rk_nVidia (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Suche 3 leise 120mm Gehäuselüfter!*

Okay erstmal muss ich wissen wieso ich mal wieder nicht meine vorderen Front lüfter regeln kann. Das geht irgendwie nie.
Also nur mit SpeedFan gehts nicht.

Nur mit AsRock Xtreme tuning ....


----------



## Festplatte (12. Januar 2012)

Ich kann den Enermax T.B. Silence UCTB12 nur empfehlen!


----------



## jdphotography (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Suche 3 leise 120mm Gehäuselüfter!*



D4rk_nVidia schrieb:


> Okay erstmal muss ich wissen wieso ich mal wieder nicht meine vorderen Front lüfter regeln kann. Das geht irgendwie nie.
> Also nur mit SpeedFan gehts nicht.
> 
> Nur mit AsRock Xtreme tuning ....


 
Was hast Du denn im Bios eingestellt? Wenn die Regelung auf Automatik steht, wird alles vom Board gesteuert (was Du ja nicht willst). Es sollte einen Punkt "Software" oder "Manuell" geben. Suche mal danach, stelle um, und melde Dich wieder.


----------



## D4rk_nVidia (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Suche 3 leise 120mm Gehäuselüfter!*

@Festplatte
Hab schon 2 Noiseblocker und der dritte kommt heute 

@jdphotography
So war es die ganze Zeit schon.

Bei CHA FAN 1 geht es glaub sehr schlecht und bei CHA FAN 2 gehts mit AsRock Xtreme Tuner. Und CHA FAN 3 ist schon belegt aber der geht mir SpeedFan


----------



## Fanatix (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Suche 3 leise 120mm Gehäuselüfter!*

Hmm? Es sollten doch alle per Speedfan gehen..?!
Sicher, dass du es richtig eingestellt hast?


----------



## D4rk_nVidia (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Suche 3 leise 120mm Gehäuselüfter!*

Sicher 
Über AsRock Xtreme Tuning Utility geht es ja.
Alles auf manuel.


----------

